# Went looking for croaker at Yorktown



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Yesterday I made my first trip of the summer to Yorktown. Got there a little late so parking was tight already. I managed over a dozen small non keeper size croaker and a small spot.
I was fishing from the grass area and not the pier so I'm not sure what kind of pier action there was. I know both people next to me were landing the same small size croaker. 

When I got home I did some research on the croaker, seems West Point has all the rave reviews, can that be. Anybody on the board have any West Point experience... also do the croakers make it all the way up to Walkerton? I'd like to catch some 17" croaker I keep hearing about.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

I've heard about a place called Wolf trap. I heard they got some bigguns back there. Not sure about ease of access . I don't even know where exactly it is but i think it's in the general area. Hope that helps


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Smittroc said:


> I've heard about a place called Wolf trap. I heard they got some bigguns back there. Not sure about ease of access . I don't even know where exactly it is but i think it's in the general area. Hope that helps


Thanks if I will find it. I figured after 286 views and no info there is a secret spot out there someplace...


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I can't speak from personal experience, but from my own research of that area, big croakers are caught early in the year (probably about now) from York River State Park to West Point (especially from a boat in the vicinity of the Bells Rock Light Tower). I don't think you would really find them too far up from West Point. Wolf Trap is the bay area just east of Winter Harbor in Mathews County. That's going to be from a boat or kayak.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Mathews is a nice area and that's where I'm leaning toward. Its very remote.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have only fished in Mathews County a few times from my kayak, but you are right, it is really nice and there seems to be good fishing. I plan to try some new spots there this season.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I catfish from the shore in West Point, never targeted the croaker but I know there are some nice ones in the area


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

andrews said:


> I catfish from the shore in West Point, never targeted the croaker but I know there are some nice ones in the area


Where can you fish from shore in West Point?


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

A Reel CoolChick said:


> Where can you fish from shore in West Point?


The only place I know is that pier on glass island boat landing and its not very good... seems the angle of the pier and the tide don't go well if there are other people fishing.. the lines get all messed up.
I went online and there are places to launch a kayak. Behind the Westpoint phamacy and the end of main street there is a sand beach there. I will check out those places soon.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Put in at West Point last Saturday, came around the corner to the Pamunkey side just before the bridge anchored and pulled in 39 plus the one we threw back to grow up. No monsters but had deep fried croaker for dinner tonight.


dallison said:


> Yesterday I made my first trip of the summer to Yorktown. Got there a little late so parking was tight already. I managed over a dozen small non keeper size croaker and a small spot.
> I was fishing from the grass area and not the pier so I'm not sure what kind of pier action there was. I know both people next to me were landing the same small size croaker.
> 
> When I got home I did some research on the croaker, seems West Point has all the rave reviews, can that be. Anybody on the board have any West Point experience... also do the croakers make it all the way up to Walkerton? I'd like to catch some 17" croaker I keep hearing about.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Wolf Trap is a light house out in the middle of the bay off Mathews County.


Smittroc said:


> I've heard about a place called Wolf trap. I heard they got some bigguns back there. Not sure about ease of access . I don't even know where exactly it is but i think it's in the general area. Hope that helps


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

There is a small pier near the boat launch on the Mattaponi River side. Special note; that area is designated fresh water which require fresh license. There used to be shore fishing down at the point on the west side of town. Haven't been there in years, coming over the Pamunkey bridge, take the first right and go to end of rail yard and walk through grass to river. That area is saltwater.



A Reel CoolChick said:


> Where can you fish from shore in West Point?


----------

